# What makes you anxious about/at work?



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

I was asked this by my job seekers advisor as I'm getting extra help because of my mental health problems and I didn't really know what to say.

I'm worried about coming across like I'm shirking or making excuses, I mean social situations make me anxious and the thought of having to 'perform' a role. but I know you have to do them in life.


----------



## Beetleguise (May 30, 2013)

Im the same everything terrifies me. Im 21 and have never worked. I have been told i need to do some volunteering. I am pure scared its hard to describe. Sheer apprehension , unease and anxiety i guess


----------



## seablue (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a part time job and I have anxiety each time I go in. Sometimes the anxiety eases once I get there, sometimes not. I don't have to be around people all day either. That's when I feel best. I'm really freaking now because of the heat wave we are having. Tomorrow is going to be 109 and I don't do well in the heat. My body doesn't cool down. I'm outside, I will have shady areas but it will be HOT. I'm afraid I'm going to have an anxiety melt down because I'm afraid now of the heat. I've been dehydrated so many times in my life that I'm scared to death of it. I can't drink enough to stay hydrated. My boss... she could care less about us. She just wants a body there to do the job. I'm on the verge of quitting because of that. 
So, I had to take some valium tonight because I'm so worked up of having to go in tomorrow and the next day. If I can make it these next two days, I have some days off before I have to go back. 
But I'm so afraid the heat is going to make me sick.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Lunch breaks and group talks... I try to go eat my lunch very early or very late so i'd avoid seeing my workmates in the lunch room but this doesn't always work. I hate talking and pretending to be social, it's so difficult because this anxiety. I mostly just stay quiet and listen to what others are talking, so awkward..

And some asian dudes who work there, they speak english with so weird accent i dont understand anything they say. English is not my native language either so it's damn hard. I have to ask them repeat what they said like 10 times before i understand and that's really awkward arh.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

When we have meetings. I'm like always the only one who says nothing.


----------



## Mt333 (Jun 24, 2013)

it's the beginning of the week and i hate my job. I know that the real problem with the job is myself and I can't seem to get over that. I want to quit but I havent been able to hold a steady job for years. I worry that my partner doesn't understand and I feel as though I'm making myself more miserable by going in every day. Plus I tend to mess up alot. I'm in my own living hell when it comes to work.


----------



## Starss (Apr 27, 2013)

Having conversations with my patients.


----------



## SydKat (Jun 30, 2013)

I usually feel really anxious leading up to my shift but those nerves usually go away once I start working. I think it depends on who I'm working with though. I work in a store where there are usually only two people working at the same time and the back room (where the majority of the work is done) is very confined so it can get really awkward with my coworkers because I'm terrible at small talk. I deal with a lot of customers and I'm normally fine interacting with them but when it comes to dealing with coworkers, that's when I get nervous.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm always anxious I won't meet up to the expectations of my coworkers. I have to do everything perfectly in an efficient way and all the while being positive about it, sometimes it gets really stressful for me. I have limited time to get my stuff done and I still have to placate random customers at a moments whim. I'm sure I'm getting underpaid at the moment, there's nothing more I can do save for wait on my next evaluation and hope I get a raise. I'm curious of what their assessment of my performance is. All the other stock clerks are physically stronger and healthier than me, I feel so weak, yet I try to make up for it by always focusing on my task and staying late to make sure everything is in it's place. I barely interact with them unless they speak to me first. I get the feeling they view me as an outcast, and I don't blame them. *sigh*


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm always afraid I'm going to screw up or something I did will come back at me. Due to my lack of social/verbal skills I wouldn't be able to expain myself well enough if i get caught. Sometimes I stay late too off the books to check everything I did.


----------



## Canadiangirl86 (Jul 12, 2013)

For me it's having to take initiative in a group and assert myself. And develop relationships with my coworkers and boss.


----------



## shyaddict (Mar 9, 2013)

meeting new people, large crowds like more than 3 lol, umm trying new things cause i might fail, just socializing in general is tuff for me sometimes i can't even speak to my own fam.... oh well one day at a time


----------



## original (Nov 18, 2011)

Wondering what will Happen that day. Doing something wrong and being criticised. Small talk. Answering the phone and questions. One person in particular who really pisses me off...having to put on a fake smile and pretend im happy all day it is so draining.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Well for me when i was working, the thoughts that I'm being criticised and being stared at. And i might go back into old ways of believing my co-workers are plotting against me lol. Those were dark times


----------



## pbjsamm (Jul 16, 2013)

I second what 'original' said.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Dealing with other co-workers. It just gets harder and harder :|


----------



## asiyaajami (Oct 2, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> When we have meetings. I'm like always the only one who says nothing.


THIS I hate. It's the most humiliating feeling in the world, especially when it's a reoccurring pattern. I try to brainstorm prior to meetings about potential issues or ideas to bring up, and you know extroverts, always yelling over each other to get the last line. Once I find the courage to speak up, the conversation changes. :sus


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

People period. The commute stresses me the **** out to start with, hoping certain people don't get on my case for whatever reason, etc. Obviously there is more pressure at work (depending on job, shift, other factors) than volunteering in some ways. For the latter it is growing past the useless slave lackey stage and doing something more worthwhile and the friggin hoops I have to go through to do it. For the former I just find another job for any advancement. I would love it so much as would others if there were much more satellite offices or telecommuting jobs etc. out there.

It gets harder the longer I stay with an organization like most ppl as starting anew can just suck totem poles especially if more customer service, public service roles during the peak hours of the day.


----------



## Silent Hell (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm always worried about my mind atrophying from working too much, that and the lingering possibility of one day "going postal".


----------



## Sunhawk (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't want to get into awkward social situations, which usually happens when I get into conversations. I always try my best to avoid them and just say hi.

I've always been shy, but ever since I stuttered at a meeting for no reason really, I've been afraid to talk to people. Sometimes when I get nervous and have a lot of anxiety, I stutter, so I really have to keep focused when I'm speaking.

It's not easy and it takes a lot of energy.


----------



## anxiousanddepressed (Sep 30, 2013)

What makes me anxious about/at work is that I always struggle to deal with people; coworkers, clients, etc. If I could find a job where I could get paid a lot of money to work with inanimate objects all day, I would be happy, and perhaps finally be able to keep a job. Unfortunately, the people I work with, always seem to treat me with disrespect in some way or another and I always take it personally and end up getting really emotionally distressed about it and then eventually I quit and give up. I feel intimidated by everyone I meet, and I just cant seem to feel comfortable around them.


----------



## Hibye (Aug 19, 2013)

I absolutely dread going into work. When I pull into the parking lot, I make sure there's no one else arriving, so I can walk in by myself. I hate "good morning" conversations. When I talk to a coworker, I, skip the small talk and get straight to the point.

I share nothing in common with these people. I can't stand listening people yap away. In fact, I hate everything about being in social environments.

I always time my lunches so that I'm walking out by myself. If I see someone I know, I'll usually pretend I don't see them and pray they don't see me. Why? Because I take pleasure in silence and calmness. I don't like being near people who sound like barking chihuahuas. 

I have utter disdain for people in general, because they are so manipulative and disrespectful. I don't feel like I fit anywhere in this World. I avoid extroverts like the plague.


----------



## Bunneh (Aug 15, 2013)

Sucking at doing my job, fear of being late to work constantly and getting in trouble and Getting fired.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

when the boss looks like hes about to talk to me about something, hes got a habit of asking "is my so and so finished yet" and its never even been mentioned before so obviously..no :roll

also the fact i work in an office surrounded by sales women, i can handle that but sales is not my job I'm not here for that so i practically start shaking when they are all on the phone or out the room as I know when the phone rings again I'll have to rush off and find one to answer ..and I bloody hate phones...and I Really bloody hate speaking on the phone when other people are around :afr


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm constantly worried about screwing up. I think my last job really affected me in the sense that I never feel like I'm doing anything right. I'm never fast enough, never good enough. No matter how hard I try, it doesn't cut it. My former manager used to pick on me day in and day out. She would constantly get on me about not working fast enough, when I was literally moving as fast as I could without making errors in my work. Then when I rushed through my work and didn't finish a task as perfectly as she would have liked, she complained. She would even walk behind me and yell that I didn't walk fast enough. "You're gonna have to move faster...Lord have mercy! I'm older than you!" I remember her shouting behind me. Mind you, when I'm walking with people, they often have to tell me to slow down because _they_ can't keep up. After weeks on register, she still didn't trust me enough to stop hovering over me. Every freaking move I made was scrutinized. She made me feel like a retard. If I swept, I wasn't sweeping fast enough or I just wasn't sweeping "right" at all. On several occasions she and other employees have taken brooms from me to show me how to sweep correctly while my co-workers stood around and watched. If I showed improvement, I wasn't improving quickly enough. I had to improve even faster. Meanwhile, I watched people make far worse and more frequent mistakes than me without being penalized or embarrassed for them. I guess they were just more liked. Although I am treated better at my current job, I still hear that manager's voice in the back of my head and it irks me to this day.


----------



## Sunhawk (Oct 3, 2013)

Hibye said:


> I have utter disdain for people in general, because they are so manipulative and disrespectful. I don't feel like I fit anywhere in this World. I avoid extroverts like the plague.


I agree with this.


----------



## RyanAdams (Aug 15, 2008)

Luna Azul said:


> I'm constantly worried about screwing up. I think my last job really affected me in the sense that I never feel like I'm doing anything right. I'm never fast enough, never good enough. No matter how hard I try, it doesn't cut it. My former manager used to pick on me day in and day out. She would constantly get on me about not working fast enough, when I was literally moving as fast as I could without making errors in my work. Then when I rushed through my work and didn't finish a task as perfectly as she would have liked, she complained. She would even walk behind me and yell that I didn't walk fast enough. "You're gonna have to move faster...Lord have mercy! I'm older than you!" I remember her shouting behind me. Mind you, when I'm walking with people, they often have to tell me to slow down because _they_ can't keep up. After weeks on register, she still didn't trust me enough to stop hovering over me. Every freaking move I made was scrutinized. She made me feel like a retard. If I swept, I wasn't sweeping fast enough or I just wasn't sweeping "right" at all. On several occasions she and other employees have taken brooms from me to show me how to sweep correctly while my co-workers stood around and watched. If I showed improvement, I wasn't improving quickly enough. I had to improve even faster. Meanwhile, I watched people make far worse and more frequent mistakes than me without being penalized or embarrassed for them. I guess they were just more liked. Although I am treated better at my current job, I still hear that manager's voice in the back of my head and it irks me to this day.


Wow. I'm the exact same. Right down to hearing the manager's voice in my head to this day and being treated like a child. It sucks when it stays with you.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Nothing major. I'm actually kind of missing work right now.

That is, until I remember I'm getting paid for sitting on my *** right now on here. Thank the unions for annual leave!


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Like it has always been, theres drama and a hierarchy in my workplace. I actually caught people talking behind my back and now it is awkward to even look at them. I am a reserved person so I guess people feel obligated to do so, and people often have condescending behaviours when talking to me. Anyways, I can't wait to get out of retail and away from these miserable people who do this job full-time as a career.


----------



## Chrissybear93 (Nov 3, 2013)

I work in a large male dominated factory (I'm female). They are all friends and much older than me so I have literally nothing in common with them. I hate talking to them because I have nothing to say and feel like an idiot. There's some crazy guy who has an extremely short temper and he cracked the ****s one day and threw something. Ever since then I have been absolutely terrified of him. Plus I feel like the others think I'm weird as I don't do the whole "morning greeting talk thing". I'm not interested in what they did on the weekend, and I want to keep my work life completely desperate from when I'm not at work. I've had 3 jobs now and I have felt like this in every single one. I just wish I could be less sensitive and overcome this hopeless small "loser" feeling:/


----------



## shypoet90 (Oct 14, 2013)

I work with people seeking treatment for substance abuse. What I hate most about my job is the people I work with. My boss is a control freak who sets unrealistic expectations of her staff to reach clients who have had very difficult lives and who are often intransigent to being helped in their recovery. I know this sounds odd given the seemingly voluntary pursuit of sobriety, but many are coaxed along by their POs or family or personal whims. I'm forced to call numbers to reach them, with the vast majority of the numbers not working. Our company draws some of its revenues from the calling, so it's high stressed and monotonous to the point of my urgency to kill myself upping each time I see I'm scheduled to come in.

I find most of my coworkers extremely intimidating and cannot be comfortable around them at all. They profess to be Christian people serving a Christian purpose of helping the disadvantaged while talking about some clients with language unbecoming of one professing Christian virtues. They also talk about me horribly. I would love to win the lottery or be offered my dream career on a silver platter with no hard work whatsoever, but life is inexplicably cruel and sometimes pointless. I do like speaking with the people we serve(although I'm a method actor in some cases), but overall I'm just not comfortable doing what I do.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

Ive been so good with talking to customers lately. I just try to talk to them like they are someone that I know, and try to not think about whether or not I'm being professional. 
Ive always had a harder time with my coworkers because theyre the ones I see on a regular basis. 
My current job has been really laid back and I'm at the point of feeling comfortable there. Although My coworkers call me weird just about every day


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Anyone in a high position than me that has to monitor me makes me anxious.

Situations where I have to speak up or keeping a conversation going with patients. I seriously never know what the hell to say to them.


----------



## partywolf (Oct 27, 2013)

I've only had my job for a year (it was my first job too), and I find the customers the easiest to deal with. I like them, I like dealing with them, and they don't cause me any anxiety unless they're a guy who I'm attracted to, or someone who's similar to my age (just the way my anxiety works I guess). 
The hardest part is talking to my coworkers. I can't make conversation. Like, actually cannot at all. I try; it's not that I don't, but I find it impossible. Conversations never last more than a few sentences, and it's like, I've worked with these people for a year, and I hardly know anything about them, and they hardly know anything about me. I dread going to work because of this. I stay up late the night before, because I know the minute I go to sleep, it'll be morning and I'd have to go to work. I just wish I could talk? But it's like, the more I don't, the harder it gets.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hibye said:


> I absolutely dread going into work. When I pull into the parking lot, I make sure there's no one else arriving, so I can walk in by myself. I hate "good morning" conversations. When I talk to a coworker, I, skip the small talk and get straight to the point.
> 
> I share nothing in common with these people. I can't stand listening people yap away. In fact, I hate everything about being in social environments.
> 
> ...


 Yes! I just had one of those "I could have written all of this" moments reading your post. The worst part of my job is being around co-workers - I just can't stand being around them. I can't relate to them and they irritate the hell out of me.


----------



## RepoMedic (Sep 12, 2013)

Being made fun of by co-workers, being yelled at or mad fun of by my boss, being awkward, laughing at the wrong times, not having anything in-common with anybody when I do talk to them.

I seriously can't bring myself to go to work anymore. I've always been great with costumers, I'm a really hard worker.. It is just the co-workers that really hurt me the most.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I am ultra confident at work (not currently employed)*

because I am there to help by doing what I'm needed for

I wouldn't be there if I thought I couldn't.

I've spent so much time trying to explain and teach. People sometimes can't get their head round what I say. It was my first key objective in an office to explain to non-tech people. Bridging the gap is so easy for me but the extra hurdle that I can't get the message across to them. Kettle doesn't work? Try the 'on' button.

Any process chart: sand in the silo. run the conveyor at given speed. Open the bunker doors. Set the silo valve to open. Run for 30 minutes. Then switch off. Weigh the bunker contents. Too much for anyone? I'd be happy. But when people refuse to listen and run away, it's their mistake


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Probably my two biggest sources of anxiety at any job:

1. Not knowing exactly how to occupy my time at any given moment, like when there's a lull and I can't think of work to do...then the boss comes in and yells at me because I'm just standing around like an idiot, all because my brain decided to shut down on me.
2. Interacting with people, or rather, interacting with people the "right" way. Answering questions correctly, without stuttering or forgetting how to form sentences. Smiling and saying all the right things.


----------



## Kirsty1987 (Jul 29, 2013)

Every single one of my managers are younger than me and because I don't look my age I look younger than them I get treated like a child they think there better than me and look down at me as if I'm worthless most are pretty shocked when they learn than I'm actually older than them.
Being watched when I'm serving I can see them at the corner of my eye standing there with the clip boards staring right at me writing down notes judging every thing I do this makes me anxious and I mess my words up start sweating and wonder if they can tell how fake my smile is.
Angry customers that blame everything on me because they are having a bad day so I have to stand there and take all the **** for it while trying to remain calm, professional and understanding when all I want to do is punch them in the face and tell them to **** off.


----------



## DrPepper31 (Jan 27, 2013)

Meetings usually make me really anxious! I usually don't say anything during meetings, but I feel that I have to force myself to say anything even if it sounds stupid, because I don't want other people to think that I don't ever talk. One time, at a meeting, I didn't say anything and a stupid co-worker pointing out to everyone that I haven't said anything.


----------



## bringdaruckus (May 26, 2011)

i work in a warehouse because of my fears of a normal job, so i am lifting stuff all day it feels good to get exercise and there is almost no social communication other than talkn to my coworkers who i'm not expected anything of because its a menial job.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I hate greetings and having to say bye/goodnight. I used to throw up inside when I would greet this nasty woman I used to work w/ every morning. She was always so damn moody, but I knew I had to do it to keep the peace. Being nice to people like that makes me sick, but I have too much of a fear of people starting crap w/ me on the job so I do it. On my last day on the job when I said goodnight to her, she gave me the silent treatment so I managed to tell her she was a rude person, but I really wanted to say B#### instead of person. Anyway...

Office politics.......being nice to people you can't stand for the sake of keeping your job is difficult.

Also, having to ask co-workers for help/questions (esp. if they're moody), small talk w/ anyone, and having people watch me do my job. 

Micromanagers give me anxiety, too.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm mostly worried that I am not being polite or helpful or smily enough with customers. I dread having to explain things to them or give directions on how to get to one place or another. I'm also afraid of answering the phone, I always stutter when I'm on the phone, I am so terrified of speaking on the phone that my mind goes blank and I have a hard time understanding what the other person is saying.
This job is not for someone who has severe SA like me...


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Meetings are the worst.. I hate being in "closed spaces" and during this meeting I felt like I couldn't leave if I wanted to, so I started having a full blown panic attack in the middle of this meeting, it was terrible.


----------



## Mimi0087 (May 23, 2014)

I work full-time in a professional setting (new job out of college), and no one knows I have severe social anxiety. Here are a few things that I experience every day. Anyone else??

-getting up to use restroom/break room, I have to pass meeting rooms and others' cubicles - I am super aware of how I'm walking and whether I look friendly. I feel like I'm not in control of my gait. (that goes for any time I walk in public too)

-learning new things from my team - I have a difficult time absorbing information because I'm too worried about how I look and whether I'll be able to do what they're asking

-on a similar note, I get easily confused sometimes when a co-worker explains or asks something with lots of detail (and I know normally, if a family member or friend was explaining it - I'd get it right away).

-overall fear of coming across inadequate (I know I'm not though..)

-eating at my desk.... the closest person is ten feet away ... yet I feel like everyone around me can hear me chew and swallow. For the first two weeks of work, I didn't eat all day, and then had a huge dinner once I got home. 

-I don't have to do this yet, but eventually I will be having phone meetings (sometimes at my desk) and I avoid using the phone in front of others at all costs. I sweat, breathe shallowly, and heart rate goes up. 

Whew. It's tiring keeping all of that hidden every day.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

I've always been extremely anxious on any job when a supervisor observes me working. I feel like they're judging me and I become hyper-aware of everything I'm doing. Also small talk with fellow co-workers can be quite a burden, multiplying in annoyance the longer the interaction.


----------



## dexlab (Mar 29, 2012)

I really worry about meeting clients, and speaking to them on the phone. I've just had a meeting with someone which I don't think went very well so this is fresh in my mind right now 
My first thought when they ask to speak to me or come in is always "omg... it's because i've done something wrong, I'm going to get fired" then usually I switch to just panicking that they will think i'm not good at my job once they've spoken to me.

I'm generally ok e-mailing, but with 'live' conversations I feel like I just come across as an absolute idiot because a) I forget everything I know about everything, b) talk too quickly and c) talk absolute bollocks

F**k sake... really wanted that meeting to go well too


----------

